# What are the best drum or guitar solos of all time.



## Bose (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## sunny747 (Jun 26, 2016)

Excellent Drum Solo.. Makes me realize how bad I suck at drums


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2016)

This is only personal opinion, and it's really impossible to say one is "best" because it's all subjective and there are so many variables, but IMO the guitar "solos" in Hotel California are the best - in one sense of the word. If you're looking at sheer speed and flawless technique, almost any of Steve Morse's tunes would do the job. Picking the "best" would be like doing all the Miss America contestants and having to pick "the best".


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

potpimp said:


> This is only personal opinion, and it's really impossible to say one is "best" because it's all subjective and there are so many variables, but IMO the guitar "solos" in Hotel California are the best - in one sense of the word. If you're looking at sheer speed and flawless technique, almost any of Steve Morse's tunes would do the job. Picking the "best" would be like doing all the Miss America contestants and having to pick "the best".


Greatest would be a better word than best, still a subjective opinion though? 

There are so many, where to begin


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2016)

For drums, that's easy: Mike Portnoy of Flying Colors, Trans-Atlantic, and Winery Dogs. Steve Morse is also in Flying Colors. I can't find the one song that really showcases Mikes incredible playing but here is a good one: 



 They have two or three full albums on YouTube.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Greatest would be a better word than best, still a subjective opinion though?
> 
> There are so many, where to begin


It's just semantics but they both mean the same thing. Probably the most logical way to pick is by voting by their peers. In that case Steve Morse won Guitar Player Magazine "Best Over all Guitarist" 5 years in a row. Seeing no end in sight to that trend they put him in the extremely elite (only 3 members) Hall of Fame and nullified all future votes for him. Mike Portnoy is currently the "Best Drummer", voted by "Modern Drummer" Magazine (or whatever it is called). Here's another great progrock goodie:


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

Mike Portnoy is great but so is Neal Peart, then ya got the solo from Kiss Alive in 100,000 years, not to mention the long version of Ina godda da vida. Like I said so many to choose from. 

For guitars I gotta go with my fave (I'm a guitar player) Too Loud McCloud R.I.P. he did things with a guitar that were simply unreal


----------



## Dr. Who (Jun 26, 2016)

potpimp said:


> This is only personal opinion, and it's really impossible to say one is "best" because it's all subjective and there are so many variables, but IMO the guitar "solos" in Hotel California are the best - in one sense of the word. If you're looking at sheer speed and flawless technique, almost any of Steve Morse's tunes would do the job. Picking the "best" would be like doing all the Miss America contestants and having to pick "the best".


Exactly!

There are so many people most of the narrow minded around here have never even heard of!
Both instruments!

For drums Hard to say,,,,Gene Krupa from the big band days is considered one of the best of all time. John Bonham (Led Zepplin) was another all time great! I'll stop there for me.

Guitar is even harder to define. Right now Buddy Guy is considered the greatest living guitarist and is arguably THE greatest ever! (sorry Hendrix) Then you have the now 16 year old phenom that Buddy found - Quinn Sullivan ( I saw the kid play at 13 and he was simply amazing then!). He toured and played with Buddy in 2014 and in 2015 began as the opening band for Buddy's show's. His original work is insanely good!
I've seen Sonny Landreth do some ab-so-fucking-lutely amazing things with a guitar! Then you have Derek Trucks! HOLEY shit! This boy is another to be considered as the best!
Yet, in my heart, some of the best solo's came from Duane Allmon! Ok, ok,,,Duane and Derek play mostly "slide" but, that's no slight in my eye's at all! I mean come on now, Robert Johnson brought this "guitar" thing to light (No slight to Son Seals and the other early greats) and HE was a "slider"!
Somebody has to say "Clapton" and he's right there too!

@potpimp is exactly right!

It's simply too fucking hard to call and everyone will have there own opinion, shit, I left out (Ryland Peter) Ry Cooter! Played about every style of guitar there is! Never heard of him? You have heard his work. You just didn't know it!
Any one remember the old "Blues" movie "Crossroads" with Ralf Machio as the gifted classical guitar playing kid with the fascination for the blues? Found the old Blues "harpman" in an prison old folks home. Busted him out so the old man could go back to the "crossroads" to get his soul back from the devil?
The kid ended up having to play against the devils man - Stevie Vai. In those scenes with the kids hands playing the guitar - It was Ry Cooter and he also wrote the music for the movie and was a co-writer or contributing writer to the script too.
He did the score to the LONG RIDERS movie among many others too.

Yet this question will be kinda fun to follow......let it not degrade into a pissing match on each person's opinion!


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2016)

It's like picking "the best" flower out of a field of flawless ones. I always strove to be "the best" at guitar and when I figured out I just don't have the genes, the right teachers, time for practice, etc, I stopped trying to put a band together and eventually dropped off the map. About 20 years later I was listening to R.E.M. and it hit me, this guy is just strumming the guitar and he's making millions, has adoring fans, and gets to live the rock and roll lifestyle; I'm a hundred times better than him. From that ephiphany I took away that it's not about being "the best". It's automatic failure for anyone, other than one person, that tries. So that changed the way I look at musicians and the way I evaluate myself.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jun 26, 2016)

Here's a good one.
Rush - YYZ drum solo:


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Exactly!
> 
> There are so many people most of the narrow minded around here have never even heard of!
> Both instruments!
> ...


Crossroads, one of my fav all time movies


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Exactly!
> 
> There are so many people most of the narrow minded around here have never even heard of!
> Both instruments!
> ...


I'm guessing you have not heard of Joe Bonamassa!! I am happy to turn you on to a certified prodigy my friend. This nerdy white kid was on tour with B.B. King when he was 12 years old. There is a clip on Youtube that NBC did on him when he was 13 that is amazing. He is a monster on bules guitar.


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 26, 2016)

I gotta say hendrix' live version of machine gun at the fillmore on new years 1970 has to be one of the greatest raw emotional guitar solos of the time. Many others have been there since but that was the first.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

Can't forget Frank Moreno


----------



## Dr. Who (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Crossroads, one of my fav all time movies


Which one?

04? 07? 10? 13? due for another this year! Clocking the Clapton site daily and nothing yet! They come together fast! And sell out in minutes! Saw the 2010 one in Chicago! What a thrill! (Got tickets from contacts at Buddy Guy's legends) Just saw Keb Moe at the State theater in Kazoo and that was great!



potpimp said:


> I'm guessing you have not heard of Joe Bonamassa!! I am happy to turn you on to a certified prodigy my friend. This nerdy white kid was on tour with B.B. King when he was 12 years old. There is a clip on Youtube that NBC did on him when he was 13 that is amazing. He is a monster on bules guitar.


SURE HAVE and saw him play with Mr. King too! 
And there's the point! SOO many worth the title! It's simply impossible to pin on any one track!

I think we better burn one and listen again to all the choice's just to be sure we approve of them as fitting consideration. Certainly will make for a rather pleasurable day!

Now THERE is a goal for all who post to partake in!

We should all take some time to explore the music of those masters listed by others! Broaden your musical knowledge base!
Hopefully, minds will open!


----------



## Kingrow1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Guns and roses, sweet child of mine, slash


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Which one?


The movie you mentioned with the karate kid ,,,, you high ?


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Which one?


 This one:


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

One of my all time fav jams, recorded while they were livin together


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 26, 2016)

Drum solo's are just wrong, you might as well push a filing cabinet down a flight of stairs...................same effect, pmsl


----------



## HarryCarey (Jun 26, 2016)

Excellent acoustic.


----------



## Cyrus420 (Jun 26, 2016)

This thread probably belongs in Toke N Talk, seeing as it has zero to doing with growing.


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 26, 2016)

I think it's real hard to choose a 'best' tho, guitar solo wise it's have to be something by either Waters, Gilmour, Hendrix or Clapton
Drums would have to be Reni from the stone roses




something with better sound, one of the funkiest drummers around




best bits around 4.40 mins


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

Uli Jon Roth


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Who (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> The movie you mentioned with the karate kid ,,,, you high ?


LMAO!!! I thought you meant one of the Clapton's crossroads guitar festivals! Those are on dvd......Now HERE'S a good way to see some of the worlds best guitarists in one place......yet many more exist!

Old, old school blues - disk 2 - 2013. Taj Mahal and Keb Moe doing the _old_ Son Seals tune, "Walk'in Blues" (Taj says that Son taught it to Robert Johnson - RJ made it famous) and Taj's "Diving Duck Blues". Kinda special for me as you listen to 2 old 30's steel bodies playing in harmony. nothing like a National, and a Dobro playing on the same stage at the same time!


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

Robin Trower


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jun 26, 2016)

One of the best intros John frusicante intro to Californiacation at Slane Castle.. His solo ain't bad either







And that fucking guitar, Anthony Kedis got him this $25,000 after his battle kicking heroin


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hmmm....
I'll touch a few genres, but here goes my list, in no specific order;
Hendrix - Woodstock improvisation
Randy Rhoads (ozzy) - Mr. Crowley
Van Halen - Hot for teacher or eruption, too close
Yngwie Malmsteen - Rising force
Jason Becker - Attitudes
SRV - Little wing
Muhammed Suicmez (Necrophagist) - Advanced corpse tumor
Dimebag (Pantera) - Floods
Ryan Knight (Arsis, TBDM) - Stygiophobic.

Many won't know who most of these people are, but there aren't many better solos out there.
Also, a girl named Tina S in France can shred any one of these dudes under the table (except healthy Becker). Look her up.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jun 26, 2016)

Cyrus420 said:


> This thread probably belongs in Toke N Talk, seeing as it has zero to doing with growing.


SFW!


----------



## Cyrus420 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> SFW!


Just because we're stoners doesn't mean we need to be unorganized. This thread is clearly in the wrong sub-forum, just pointing that out. 

It'd be like you or @RM3 going to Newbie Central to post your latest harvest it just isn't appropriate for the forum being used.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jun 26, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Hmmm....
> I'll touch a few genres, but here goes my list;
> Hendrix - Woodstock improvisation
> Randy Rhoads (ozzy) - Mr. Crowley
> ...


Mmm, Malmsteen...that brings up Nuno Bettencourt - Former house player/rep for Washburn was directly tied to the N2 and N3. It's said the the prototypes were built just for him....Most likely best known for the N4.
He's played with many folks and best not forget Extreme!....Wasn't he married to the Baby Animals lead singer ,, um ,, susan something Italian De Marconi or something like that?

Anyway, he reminds me of Malmsteen sometimes (He man woman haters club - Pornograffiti from Extreme)

Lest we not forget!
WALTER BECKER from Steely Dan! DAMN fine jazz guitar!
Al Di Meola, Paco de Lucía and John McLaughlin did an outstanding Latin jazz album together!

Had to bring those up as you said "genres"


----------



## Dr. Who (Jun 26, 2016)

Cyrus420 said:


> Just because we're stoners doesn't mean we need to be unorganized. This thread is clearly in the wrong sub-forum, just pointing that out.
> 
> It'd be like you or @RM3 going to Newbie Central to post your latest harvest it just isn't appropriate for the forum being used.


Cyrus, there is a time to "piss off" and a time to be "politically correct"! This thread is being posted to BY a MOD!

So either contribute or _Piss off....... The "old guys are having fun"_


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Mmm, Malmsteen...that brings up Nuno Bettencourt - Former house player/rep for Washburn was directly tied to the N2 and N3. It's said the the prototypes were built just for him....Most likely best known for the N4.
> He's played with many folks and best not forget Extreme!....Wasn't he married to the Baby Animals lead singer ,, um ,, susan something Italian De Marconi or something like that?
> 
> Anyway, he reminds me of Malmsteen sometimes (He man woman haters club - Pornograffiti from Extreme)
> ...


Well if you're gonna go there let's not forget Leslie West


----------



## RM3 (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 26, 2016)

714steadyeddie said:


> One of the best intros John frusicante intro to Californiacation at Slane Castle.. His solo ain't bad either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some of that solo was from a Tool song.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Well if you're gonna go there let's not forget Leslie West


Oh HELL YES!
Charlie Daniels could do some fine pick'in too.. Shit, we can't leave out Billy Gibbons...


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Dr. Who (Jun 26, 2016)

RM3 said:


> Robin Trower


Wife took me to see him in May at the state theater - Part of my B-D gift "set"......HOT show!


----------



## Cyrus420 (Jun 26, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Cyrus, there is a time to "piss off" and a time to be "politically correct"! This thread is being posted to BY a MOD!
> 
> So either contribute or _Piss off....... The "old guys are having fun"_


OK "old guy" jeez...

Well I'm certainly not going to piss of just to spite you telling me that, so here.

I'm a big fan of Edguy, a power metal group from Germany inspired by Judas Priest.






They have a lot of good music and I like their guitar work.


----------



## $bkbbudz$ (Jun 26, 2016)

Let's not forget these guys


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2016)

Cyrus420 said:


> Just because we're stoners doesn't mean we need to be unorganized. This thread is clearly in the wrong sub-forum, just pointing that out.
> 
> It'd be like you or @RM3 going to Newbie Central to post your latest harvest it just isn't appropriate for the forum being used.


It's one single thread; it's not like it's out of control. If GWN or Sunni wants to move it that's their perogative but I'm not going to move it because smoking weed and listening to good music goes together like ...smoking weed and listening to music while eating chocolate ice cream and getting a BJ.

Well I guess somebody did move it. Great, now nobody will see it except those of us that have posted. If you want to whine anymore about posting in the wrong forum I would be happy to have your help in DIY; noobs are always posting non-DIY stuff there. Nice going 
Cyrus; you saved the world.


----------



## Cyrus420 (Jun 26, 2016)

potpimp said:


> It's one single thread; it's not like it's out of control. If GWN or Sunni wants to move it that's their perogative but I'm not going to move it because smoking weed and listening to good music goes together like ...smoking weed and listening to music while eating chocolate ice cream and getting a BJ.
> 
> Well I guess somebody did move it. Great, now nobody will see it except those of us that have posted. If you want to whine anymore about posting in the wrong forum I would be happy to have your help in DIY; noobs are always posting non-DIY stuff there. Nice going
> Cyrus; you saved the world.


I didn't even whine, just made a point. Hell I even contributed after being told to stop being pissy which I never was. 

Sorry it got moved, I had nothing to do with it besides posting in this thread. And if you're worried about no one seeing the thread that is a problem with RIU and it's user base. Not many people go to the Cafe sub-forums I can't say why that is just how it is. 

What I don't understand is the sarcasm here, why have sub-forums and categories if people are just going to get upset when you point out it's not in the category? How about instead of targeting me you look at RIU and the way it's set up, the only thing I've done here is point something out.


----------



## Cyrus420 (Jun 26, 2016)

Hammerfall sports some rocking solos too.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2016)

Cyrus420 said:


> I didn't even whine, just made a point. Hell I even contributed after being told to stop being pissy which I never was.
> 
> Sorry it got moved, I had nothing to do with it besides posting in this thread. And if you're worried about no one seeing the thread that is a problem with RIU and it's user base. Not many people go to the Cafe sub-forums I can't say why that is just how it is.
> 
> What I don't understand is the sarcasm here, why have sub-forums and categories if people are just going to get upset when you point out it's not in the category? How about instead of targeting me you look at RIU and the way it's set up, the only thing I've done here is point something out.


There are a ton of "rules" that we don't enforce as mods. We try to give a lot of flexibility and keep the members. There are some members that we have *begged* Rollie to ban but he won't because they are "popular" (post-whores with no life). I feel your pain and I do my part to keep things organized. One of the 4 forums I mod is the Do It Yourself forum; almost every week I have to move 1-3 threads about "How many pounds do you think I'll get out of this seedling?", or "Is 20 10w CFL's the same as 10 20w CFL's?". The new bottom line is "Don't go looking for work". It's the kinder, gentler Rollitup, LOL.


----------



## Cyrus420 (Jun 26, 2016)

potpimp said:


> There are a ton of "rules" that we don't enforce as mods. We try to give a lot of flexibility and keep the members. There are some members that we have *begged* Rollie to ban but he won't because they are "popular" (post-whores with no life). I feel your pain and I do my part to keep things organized. One of the 4 forums I mod is the Do It Yourself forum; almost every week I have to move 1-3 threads about "How many pounds do you think I'll get out of this seedling?", or "Is 20 10w CFL's the same as 10 20w CFL's?". The new bottom line is "Don't go looking for work". It's the kinder, gentler Rollitup, LOL.


I can never tell if modding a forum is a pain or a pleasure, sounds like both. Sucks that you have to deal with such things and I do feel for you.


----------



## D528 (Jun 26, 2016)

I couldnt begin to answer that question . To many to choose from. To many styles. whew . Too many the general public have never heard of. To many unsung hero's. lol. I'm fallin flat . parden the punn.


----------



## Bose (Jun 26, 2016)

potpimp said:


> There are a ton of "rules" that we don't enforce as mods. We try to give a lot of flexibility and keep the members. There are some members that we have *begged* Rollie to ban but he won't because they are "popular" (post-whores with no life). I feel your pain and I do my part to keep things organized. One of the 4 forums I mod is the Do It Yourself forum; almost every week I have to move 1-3 threads about "How many pounds do you think I'll get out of this seedling?", or "Is 20 10w CFL's the same as 10 20w CFL's?". The new bottom line is "Don't go looking for work". It's the kinder, gentler Rollitup, LOL.


Sorry Im the one who posted in the wrong forum. I thought music would be appropriate any place on riu. in my own defense I was stoned.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2016)

Cyrus420 said:


> I can never tell if modding a forum is a pain or a pleasure, sounds like both. Sucks that you have to deal with such things and I do feel for you.


It's all good. For awhile it sucked because we were getting hit with unrelenting spam. All the mods spent all their time deleting spam about crocs, porn, cheap viagra, sunglasses, and some stupid clothing designer. Rollie switched over to new software with great filters that stopped almost all of it before it posted and I guess IP banned the bots. It's truly an honor for me. I haven't been able to grow weed in the last two years so being a mod has helped me keep my connection here. I don't post much anymore unless I feel the need. Hopefully I will be in a situation before too much longer that I'll be able to grow again.


----------



## potpimp (Jun 26, 2016)

Bose said:


> Sorry Im the one who posted in the wrong forum. I thought music would be appropriate any place on riu. in my own defense I was stoned.


Seriously man, it's not a problem.


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 26, 2016)

When I think drums, I think Bonham..Moby dick maybe

Guitar? Gotta be stairway to heaven


----------



## Bose (Jun 26, 2016)

How about the great Randy Rhoads


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 26, 2016)

Love this too


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 26, 2016)

As for the officially realeased stuff, THIS, imho, was the peak performance of his "Rhythm Method" variations...






then he finally broke from his 'Rhythm Method" variants he had elaborated on through years and I got to see a wish come to for the first time LIVE! My first Rush concert was an even more awesome experience than I could have hoped...I got to see the Detroit show from the 21st row, Center stage, just two days after the following Clevland performance (I truly love the complete break from the "Rhythm Method" amazing compositon, really...):






( ...yet, personally though I would have liked a little less MIDI in the mix...I just love the sound of acoustic drums...)


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 26, 2016)

Corso312 said:


> Love this too


Everything they touched was awesome, until the black album. RIP Metallica


----------



## Bose (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## RM3 (Jun 27, 2016)

For Ted, ya gotta go back to the Amboy Dukes days. This was recorded on New Years Eve in Detroit it was called The Whiplash Bash. And is the best rendition of this song I've ever heard ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 27, 2016)

I really enjoy the percussion in the first 3 minutes of this short French film from 1902. It almost has kind of a dub step vibe. Really old school no digital nothing. Anyway, it's like 15 minutes of music but the first 3 minutes is the best part of it.


----------



## brimck325 (Jun 27, 2016)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SFNW5F8K9Y


----------



## Bose (Jun 27, 2016)

This is pretty amazing.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

Time to throw a monkey wrench in the works!!!!! Some of you no doubt know who this is, but for those who don't... prepare to have your melon tweaked a little! This guy is also the Founder(?) Leader of the Trans-Siberian Orchestra (possibly not anymore I haven't kept up with him). The first album I got form him was "VooDoo Violince." Awesome Julliard student....






I thinks there were only like two songs on the album with any lyrics/vocals somethin like that...


----------



## Dr. Who (Jun 27, 2016)

$bkbbudz$ said:


> Let's not forget these guys


I've actually met Carl and did a bit of cooking for him and some other friends of his on a tour stop in GR, MI. I got a call to see if I could come in and help do a top end vegetarian meal for them from a now defunct Vegetarian diner. They shut down for the night and it was a pvt affair. We did the menu and had the owner/chef/friend working alongside...We got rave's from the "customers" and that lead to my friend now running a full service catering business that caters to demanding performers in MI and the 4 states surrounding us...I haven't gone back to cook with him but, for when Asia came through and was pointed to having us feed them.
he does draw from our farm heavily for what he needs in season and to the now expanded to animal protein menu. 
We ended up making snacks and munchies for after the show and they came back and took advantage of the Hot Tub section of the "Back to Natural" Business.

Saw ELP 3 times......DAMN good!


----------



## Dr. Who (Jun 27, 2016)

RM3 said:


> For Ted, ya gotta go back to the Amboy Dukes days. This was recorded on New Years Eve in Detroit it was called The Whiplash Bash. And is the best rendition of this song I've ever heard ,,,,,,,,,,


Back when Ted was really Ted! there used to be a night club on division in GR. It was called Danny J's. I used to hang in there a bit, knew Danny and his brother John who had a great party store down the street. There was a band that played there all the time. Guess you would call it a "house band".. They had this really great guitarist, name was Charlie Huhn. They were just a riot to listen to! Anyway, Teddly stopped in after a gig at the GVSU fieldhouse after being told he should "Hear this Huhn guy play". He cam back kinda regular like. He'd sit there and listen and chat with the Danny and the band members for the next several years till Ted decided to dump Derek St. Holmes after convincing Charlie to defect and join his band....That began the fall of Danny's place - sadly.

I met him a few times and decided he's really a dick in many ways.....Met him a few more times through my dad who was a long, long time friend and hunting companion of Fred Bear.....When actually out hunting, he didn't seem so bad. Dad always said he was an asshole of the grandest magnitude....(At Fred's funeral). I felt back in the earlier years he seemed a little wound tight and that could make him "dickish" at times. Today = Dad's RIGHT! 

I Have to hand it to him though. He had this simply BAD ASS oriental girl stashed at his Irons/Baldwin Hunting property!


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

Dr. Who said:


> Back when Ted was really Ted! there used to be a night club on division in GR. It was called Danny J's. I used to hang in there a bit, knew Danny and his brother John who had a great party store down the street. There was a band that played there all the time. Guess you would call it a "house band".. They had this really great guitarist, name was Charlie Huhn. They were just a riot to listen to! Anyway, Teddly stopped in after a gig at the GVSU fieldhouse after being told he should "Hear this Huhn guy play". He cam back kinda regular like. He'd sit there and listen and chat with the Danny and the band members for the next several years till Ted decided to dump Derek St. Holmes after convincing Charlie to defect and join his band....That began the fall of Danny's place - sadly.
> 
> I met him a few times and decided he's really a dick in many ways.....Met him a few more times through my dad who was a long, long time friend and hunting companion of Fred Bear.....When actually out hunting, he didn't seem so bad. Dad always said he was an asshole of the grandest magnitude....(At Fred's funeral). I felt back in the earlier years he seemed a little wound tight and that could make him "dickish" at times. Today = Dad's RIGHT!
> 
> I Have to hand it to him though. He had this simply BAD ASS oriental girl stashed at his Irons/Baldwin Hunting property!


Uncle Teddy!!!

Personalities aside, He'd make a GREAT President! If you haven't read his political/life manifesto, you might want to it is an easy read and I totally agree with all his points! Its Called "Ted, White and Blue"

Got to see him second row stage right at the "Beer Drinkers and Hell Raisers" tour at The verizon Wireless center down by(in?) Brown County, IN (formerly Deer Creek) with KWS opening _with_ Double Trouble (!!), then Ted, then ZZ Top (aka the dirty old men from Texas). I was feeling great! I baked us some "special" Choc. Chip cookies so we wouldn't have to worry about sparkin' up lol... I was going insane and singing right along with all my favorite songs at the TOP of my lungs, and KWS and Ted actually heard me and looked my way a couple times! I don't know if I still have the picture but I actually snapped it the moment he heard me and did a double-take on me...gotta see if I can't find that...
Then bout half way through ZZ Top's performance, I had been looking at the crowd behind us and then when I turned back there was this big behemoth of a dude in a three-piece suit standing at the stage fence with his arms crossed, and I'm thinkin' "Who is this guy and why is standing there looking right at me? Eh, must be a Security boss or something..." Then, as soon as I turn around and my eyes meet his, he reaches out and hands me one of Billy Gibbons' picks! So...not a security guard, but Billy's personal assistant, I found out later from one of my friends (I really didn't know/couldn't figure who it was). Had an awsome time at that show....


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

Spectacular Cover of "Dogs" (BEST FLOYD Album [Animals], to me)...Doyle KILLS it!!!!






And then here he is With Waters, taking Gilmores place on lead...AND singing chorus:


----------



## Bose (Jun 27, 2016)

Saw him.in concert


----------



## Chef420 (Jun 27, 2016)

Another local boy


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

Chef420 said:


> Another local boy


Saw him at a club called Piere's in Ft. Wayne, IN when I was working as a bar back (alcohal gopher lol) when I just got out of the Army in '93...Always been one of my fororites, may he rest in peace...


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## D528 (Jun 27, 2016)

How about Niel Youngs inspirational lead on Cinnamin Girl ? .................sorry im peaking and had too . I withdraw..........


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

D528 said:


> How about Niel Youngs inspirational lead on Cinnamin Girl ? .................sorry im peaking and had too . I withdraw..........



WHY? That's great fretwork, too, my man..........


----------



## Cannacat (Jun 27, 2016)

WolfieLee said:


> Spectacular Cover of "Dogs" (BEST FLOYD Album [Animals], to me)...Doyle KILLS it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We saw Roger Waters do The Wall in Manchester a few years ago. We were sat in a stand right at the front, just above the stage by the Wall and it was fucking amazing, best night ever. Snowy White may even have been there, I'm pretty sure but don't quote me on that. The show had all the original stuff but it was updated too, so included all footage of the Iraq war, that kind of thing, and it was really poignant. We had a massive chunk of hash and it was the most intense night, I never thought I'd get to see that so it was kind of a dream come true type thing


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

Gotta love Neil Young! 
But I would choose Cortez the killer over cinnamon girl any day. There is no contest.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

I saw Pink Floyd in 86 (87?) at Milwawkee Stadium for the Momentary Lapse of Reason tour. Right on the lake. A couple tour buses got held up and the show was a late start... It was fantastic - The FULL Moon was directly just above center stage from my perspective when they finally opened with "Learning to Fly" of course... just a fantastic Stage show always with the Floyd... Never got to see Waters anywhere as I kinda snubbed him after the big battle.... A good friend of mine who was a good guitar player kinda filled me in on something that kinda made me change my view alittle toward him. He said "ALL Guitar Players are ARROGENT! I am! You know me..."lol


----------



## potpimp (Jun 27, 2016)

RM3 said:


> For Ted, ya gotta go back to the Amboy Dukes days. This was recorded on New Years Eve in Detroit it was called The Whiplash Bash. And is the best rendition of this song I've ever heard ,,,,,,,,,,


I've been front and center in some of Uncle Ted's concerts back in the day.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

While his rock work with Thin Lizzy was very good, he then broke solo as one of the late great slow burn Blues men of all time, imo...


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

Gary Moore is awesome!
Any Kotzen fans here?


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Gary Moore is awesome!
> Any Kotzen fans here?


Never heard of him but I'll let you know after I surf him up......


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

WAIT the Fuck a minute!!!!!!!! IS that Chris Cornell? LOL I believe it is....lol


----------



## DirtyMcCurdy (Jun 27, 2016)

WolfieLee said:


> Time to throw a monkey wrench in the works!!!!! Some of you no doubt know who this is, but for those who don't... prepare to have your melon tweaked a little! This guy is also the Founder(?) Leader of the Trans-Siberian Orchestra (possibly not anymore I haven't kept up with him). The first album I got form him was "VooDoo Violince." Awesome Julliard student....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kind of cheating. It takes picking completely out of the equation and picking is very hard to master. Les Claypool often plays an electric upright bass but he's kinda just messing around when he does it.


----------



## DirtyMcCurdy (Jun 27, 2016)

You have to take different type/genres of music into account. One isn't the best


----------



## sunni (Jun 27, 2016)

Nudity isn't allowed on here folks 
Any quoted posts of the video have been removed due to ease of removal 

Thanks !


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

DirtyMcCurdy said:


> That's kind of cheating. It takes picking completely out of the equation and picking is very hard to master. Les Claypool often plays an electric upright bass but he's kinda just messing around when he does it.


Yes, and, hence:



WolfieLee said:


> Time to throw a monkey wrench in the works!!!!!


and....I kinda disagree here, I was wartching the fingers and the bow closely, and thinking "but hes not moving his fret fingers...!?!?! It seems a lot of it is done with the bow AND the CURVE of the fret.......I believe it MAY he HARDER to play than the guitar........just sayin....
s


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

DirtyMcCurdy said:


> You have to take different type/genres of music into account. One isn't the best


quoting the infamous "Fonz"............"EXACTAMUDO!"


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

WolfieLee said:


> Yes, and, hence:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not harder, it's just different. I play both, and it's a whole new world on a guitar.


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> Nudity isn't allowed on here folks
> Any quoted posts of the video have been removed due to ease of removal
> 
> Thanks !


oh< SHIT...SORRY! i really NEED to go over the rules again.........a rarety tonight, truly a RARETY, I'm a bit drunk.....so therefore, not using all my grey matter......


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Jun 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> Nudity isn't allowed on here folks
> Any quoted posts of the video have been removed due to ease of removal
> 
> Thanks !


Those boobs were art! Lol jk


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> It's not harder, it's just different. I play both, and it's a whole new world on a guitar.


OK I'll buy that for a buck...


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

'


GardenGnome83 said:


> Those boobs were art! Lol jk



Yeah, no kidden...........Damnit, sunni y u trippin...lol JK


----------



## WolfieLee (Jun 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> ........due to ease of removal
> 
> Thanks !


So, U don't really care for the rules, eh, just convience, huh?


SERIOUSLY JK but couldn't pass up the jab


----------



## Bose (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Bose (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## RockStarGrower (Jul 25, 2016)

One of the best guitar solos is by Gorge Lynch.... "Mr. Scary"

Then just about any guitar solo from Randy Rhoads


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 15, 2016)

For me, it isn't about technical excellence as much as it's about expressing the sentiment of the song.

I haven't heard all the music in the world but the guitarist I most admire based on the above is David Gilmour of Pink Floyd.

The solo in comfortably numb is, in terms of both context and delivery, perfect


----------



## Rizlared (Aug 15, 2016)

That said, I discovered the Electric Wizard only two months ago and Jus Oborn is a fucking detuned guitar god.


----------



## RockStarGrower (Aug 15, 2016)

I love detuned guitars, just hate draging a bunch of guitars around to play alot of detunings. Lol


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 15, 2016)

Frank Zappa guitar solos (AUDIO): http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB_ef_Wc1m-iIBpam0lLxR0Dy3fj3LqbcFrank zappa solos
Vinny coliuta


----------



## iHearAll (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## iHearAll (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 4, 2016)

idk really what to post because stunt guitar solos rarely are difficult to play & based on simple pentatonic scale like 90% of bucket heads stuff,flashy yes by difficult no,a player such as bucket head don't hold a candle to warren cucurillo from Duran Duran or virtually unknown Mike Keneally,here's a beautiful solo by Kenally & one of my all time favorites,check Mikes picking style & the emotional notes he picked




and mike here again just delivering a blisteringly unique solo




and then we have soulful players like relatively unknown Dweezil Zappa just killing a standard blues run making it anything but standard boring blues




then for stunt guitar the master Steve via delivering one of his best solos ever with pure stunt guitar





and before people laugh at Duran Duran being a band full of idiots groove on some warren cucurillo first with this shred






same with drums,Neil Peart is a good drummer but nowhere near close to the master class of drummers,I'll touch off some drummmers in another post.

watch those links if u want 2 get turned on to some monsters of guitar


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 4, 2016)

to get into the masterclass drummers a good start is with Terry Bozzio,bozzio is a full conseorvatory trained percussionist with obscene skills





another bozzio clip with him playing his
full kit






here's another with Terry playing his small octoplus kit & killing it






and finally Terrys most famous performance


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Sep 4, 2016)

and for the serious master class of drums guitar & vocals are these 2 smoking hot pieces of music with Frank Zappa & drummer Chad Whackerman just destroying it.

note as with all Zappa works the song is a composed piece of music,each riff,flan,buzz roll etc all written on piano & transcribed for each instrument ,the vocals on " I come from nowhere are written to be off key,I've got $500 reward for the 1st guitar player to transcribe the guitar solo in this masterpiece,I've yet to hear a rock song come close to the obscene licks played here by Frank Zappa's gang 

I come from nowhere 






and dig this little dittys dual solos between Zappa & Steve Via,absolute masterworks.

ship arriving too late to save a drowning witch


----------



## SaitouMichiko (Sep 18, 2016)

I always enjoyed the comfortably numb solo specifically from this show.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 18, 2016)

I wouldn't call this the best solo ever, but it's a damn great dimebag tribute song


----------

